# Cp3!



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

come on dallas, deal kidd, barea, and jet for him, make it happen!


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

How do I put this nicely - while it's possible the Mavericks manage a trade for CP3, the deal you just suggested would never happen.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I posted in another thread that got locked but...

One trade idea I read in an article somewhere went somewhat like this...

Dallas sends Caron Butler, Tyson Chandler, Barea/roddy, Stevenson and picks I believe for Paul, Okafor and Posey MAY of been included can't remember. I might be missing a little bit from the Dallas side, I know it had them sending out quite a bit.


NOH would get a starting SG/SF in Butler, a Young expiring big that they could possibly resign in Chandler, a solid backup combo guard, an expiring defender, and a couple picks. In addition to dumping the contracts of Okafor and Posey.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's not gonna happen anyway...


----------

